# tongue



## CrisT (Mar 28, 2012)

Do Tortoise bite their own tongue while eating ? With their own beak?


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have wondered that too when I watch Bowser eat......


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 28, 2012)

Probably about as often as you do. Remember, however, that the tortoise's tongue plays a big role in helping it position and swallow food- much more than ours does.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 28, 2012)

i've never seen it, but they might.


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 28, 2012)

Maybe accidentally


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Mar 29, 2012)

nicoleandrocky said:


> i've never seen it, but they might.



Here's a pic of Bowser's tounge


----------



## SailingMystic (Mar 29, 2012)

Soooo cute! Love the name Bowser!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2012)

How cute is that...

Ya know when a kid wants to open his mouth real wide, how the eyes seem to open real wide too? Well in that picture it looks like Bowser's eyes are helping his mouth open wide!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Mar 30, 2012)

emysemys said:


> How cute is that...
> 
> Ya know when a kid wants to open his mouth real wide, how the eyes seem to open real wide too? Well in that picture it looks like Bowser's eyes are helping his mouth open wide!



Ha! It does look like that , LOL!


----------

